# Angelikas site/garden & pics



## Sarah&Ady

Hi ladies, thank you for your kind responses on my earlier post, I thought I would share a link to Angelikas site with you all, the account of Angelikas birth was written when things were still very hazy but I decided to leave as it was written and have never changed it https://angelika-taylor.memory-of.com/About.aspx

Also, here are a couple of pictures 

[IMG]https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r270/majestic_streak/Angelika.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r270/majestic_streak/angelika2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babesx3

Wow!! what a beautiful tribute to your little girl!!! xxx
:kiss: for angelica


----------



## Jox

Just beautiful :cry: x


----------



## CormacksGirl

beautiful xx


----------



## jenny_wren

what a beautiful tribute :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:​


----------



## fairygirl

That's beautiful, took my breath away. xx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Such a beautiful site, my heart breaks as I'm reading your story... many hugs to you and your beautiful little Angelika....


----------



## xcharx

Beautiful :hugs: great way to remember her x


----------



## SassyLou

Absolutely beautiful xxx


----------



## Weeplin

Beautiful. I'm sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## cindersmcphee

Its really lovely


----------



## BabyBoyle

Absolutely stunning.... In floods of tears from reading and looking at those photos.. 

Thinking of you :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catherine_xo

aw that is beautiful hun .. your story is heartbreaken :( thinking of you & your family !!
& sending lots of hugs & kisses up to heaven for your little girl.

love catherine xxxx


----------



## babyhussey

So beutiful. Very fitting for a little angel xx


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Lovely site, you have worked very hard on it. I am sorry that your lovely daughter never had the chance of life that she deserved.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Thank you everyone for your kind words... It has been nearly 4 years and although I am so blessed to now have Jamie... I miss my daughter so so terribly :(


----------



## sparky32

That is just beautiful xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Just looked at your site and its soooo sweet soooo sad :( your little girl is beautiful! xxxx


----------



## mummylove

so beautiful hun


----------



## Andypanda6570

Absolutely beautiful :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so so deeply sorry for your loss.hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry::cry:


----------



## AndreaBat

Absolutely beautiful tribute.


----------

